# If Universal Studios Filmed a Nativity Scene...



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

While I was making a few holiday-themed decoupaged plaques as gifts for family members this year, Spooky1 suggested I put together a horror-themed Nativity scene. So here you have it, my version of what could have happened in Bethlehem if Universal Studios had been around to direct the event:

DSCF2550 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Love it !!!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Roxy that is freaking great! I want one too cool


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great Roxy!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very Cool Roxy! You family is very lucky to get one of those plaques.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

How great is that! You got everything, Mary & Joseph, baby corpsed Jesus in manger, 3 wisemen, shepards, angel from above, the vampire cattle lowing, and the terrible crazy donkey(it's a horse but I'm calling it a donkey)ready to bite someone's head off. Absolutely love it!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome idea!! Too cool!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love it!!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I especially love the vampire cow!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey....thats just how I would picture the blessed event


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Fangtastic, my friend!! I want one.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job Roxy I love the fanged cow that so awsome very creative


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad you all enjoyed the artwork and I'm particularly glad that I now know who will be keeping me company in Hell as I burn for my irreverence:googly:

JT, Spooky1 says he'll arm wrestle you for the plaque


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> JT, Spooky1 says he'll arm wrestle you for the plaque


Hell no, JT's a huge guy. I'd never win .... unless I cheated. :devil: The plaque is mine!!!! 

Maybe Roxy can make another one.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

lol. Thank you for including me as one of the wisemen.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Thats Freakin Awesome!! Who woulda thunk decoupage (sp?) could be so cool?!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Very fun Roxy! I love the Universal monsters!


----------

